# 2444 Bucket won't retract



## waybel (May 8, 2015)

Hey guys

hope someone can help me with hydraulic issue.First off bought this old international 2444 project that has many issues.Never owned a tractor before but mechanically i am pretty handy .Bear with me as i may not know all technical names of things but will do my best.Got tractor running ok .Needed clutch changed.Took off loader. A frey 6010 .Got clutch changed.Fixed a few other things while loader wasn't stuck in the way.Noticed that when the loader was working that the left side cylinder /piston was leaking.Decided to give it a whirl repairing it before putting loader back on.Some parts came with the tractor including a repair kit for the cylinders.I got it apart with no problem but when trying to install the piston back in the sleeve there was no way it was going in.I am not sure if the kit was correct or not.I tried putting the main packing in boiling water and ewen that would not work.Tried shaving a bit of it off and finally got it go in although it was very tight fit.I blew some compressed air in both ends and it went back on forth so thought it was all good.Put loader back on today .Loader goes up and down.Bucket tilted down as far as it can go but will not go back up.It seems like it is trying.Jerks and bangs but thats it.Also i am wondering if i possibly mixed up 1 of the 4 lines when i disconnected the loader.They are not quick connect fittings.I painted them and wrote down the diagram but a couple of them wore off.Is it normal for the fill hole behind the seat to bubble when taking the plug off.I did change all the fluids and the filter.I took a pic of the piston cylinder when i took it apart.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day waybel, Have you bled the cylinders?, do this by raising and lowering the boom quite a few times, and do the same with the crowd and dump operation with the bucket (tilt back and tilt down the bucket) this will bleed the air from the cylinders, the jerking is air in the cylinders.


----------



## waybel (May 8, 2015)

FredM said:


> G'day waybel, Have you bled the cylinders?, do this by raising and lowering the boom quite a few times, and do the same with the crowd and dump operation with the bucket (tilt back and tilt down the bucket) this will bleed the air from the cylinders, the jerking is air in the cylinders.


I have .The loader up and down works smoothly.The bucket will not move.Acts like it it seized.Makes jerking banging but does not go back up at all


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't help but suggest that maybe the curl hoses are crossed on one cylinder causing the cylinder to extend / retract at the same time. If that's possible. You could be right.
Can you just crack the bucket cylinder fittings and see if the top fitting on one leaks as the bottom fitting on the other does, while trying to curl the bucket??!?
In the future, try what I do. I have a bit of left over Cat 5e phone cable, twisted phone wire pairs of different colour groups. easy to put an orange wire on one set of fittings for example and the orange and white mate to the pair, on the other set. Eight distinct colours to group fittings together. Worked great when I took the control valve unit off of my backhoe.... must have been a dozen hoses!


----------



## waybel (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replies so far.Hoses are not mixed up at the cylinder.I was thinking that the 4 steel lines i disconnected that go to the hydraulic valve assembly when i removed the loader could be the issue if that makes any sense.Where would i find another kit to repair the cylinder like the ones shown in the pic if i need to do that?.I have no idea what brand of cylinder it is .Says it's a 2 inch bucket cylinder in the Frey loader book i got with the tractor.Says # P84-022 and seal kit is part # P84-022S but Frey does not make loaders any longer.There must be an aftermarket brand out there.Just not sure what to look for


----------



## waybel (May 8, 2015)

Well Pogobill i take it back the hoses were indeed crossed.I thought i had taken the hoses off at the cylinders so when i had a fast look it would have been impossible to cross them there because one would have been too short to reach the bottom of the cylinder.Then i had a look and forgot i had taken them apart at the center of the loader and that is where i crossed them.Ya rookie mistake.I am totally embarassed lol but man enough to come on and admit it.Going out to reverse the lines now and see what happens


----------



## waybel (May 8, 2015)

yep that fixed it.on to the next issue


----------

